# Coilovers for 04 Altima?



## Altima-2004 (Apr 29, 2005)

I was searching online for coilovers for my 2004 altima and could not find any. there are alot of coilovers for 2001 and under models.. can anyone point me to any 2004 coilovers? thanks


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Altima-2004 said:


> I was searching online for coilovers for my 2004 altima and could not find any. there are alot of coilovers for 2001 and under models.. can anyone point me to any 2004 coilovers? thanks


Firstly, I must point out that the Altima doesn't use "coilovers", rather it uses struts at the front, and separate springs and shocks at the rear. And believe me, I recently found out about Nissan's shoddy struts recently (in another thread). But I digress...

For the front struts I believe there are a couple of options: KYB, ActiveTuning/Koni and Nismo.

For the rear shocks, I believe the options are just ActiveTuning/KYB and Nismo.

This thread has a review of the ActiveTuning products.

Hope this helps!

P.S. Maybe some moderator-type could update the aftermarket parts list sticky to include this info.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

From what I recall, Nismo only makes suspension gear for the 3.5.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Mark said:


> From what I recall, Nismo only makes suspension gear for the 3.5.


By gosh you're right... but I wonder why? I wouldn't have thought there'd be any difference between the 2.5L and 3.5L suspension, except maybe stiffer front springs to handle the extra weight of the V6.

Anyone know if you can ignore Nismo's advice and put their struts on the 4-banger?


----------

